# Filtre sur numbers



## mathieu64 (21 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

J'essaye de m'habituer à Numbers après avoir travaillé longtemps sur excel. En lisant qq notes, j'ai l'impression que la version iPad est logiquement differente. Je n'arrive pas à rajouter des filtres, à n'afficher que les lignes qui affichent une certaine donnée.

Avez vous la solution?

Merci d'avance.

Mathieu


----------

